# What wrestlers are on steroids?



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Without any proof it's a little hard to say cause being big don't equal roids. With that said Mason Ryan, dude looks unnaturally big, he's bigger than Cena to gosh sake.


----------



## Fella = Ratings (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah mason ryan, cena , zeke..


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Cm punk, Daniel bryan, Yoshi tatsu And Brodus clay. Damn juicers.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> *Cm punk,* Daniel bryan, Yoshi tatsu And Brodus clay. Damn juicers.


That would make him one hell of a hypocrite if it were true considering the Straight Edge thing and all.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> That would make him one hell of a hypocrite if it were true considering the Straight Edge thing and all.


-slow clap- Sarcasm man ;P none of those guys would be juicers, especially punk.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> That would make him one hell of a hypocrite if it were true considering the Straight Edge thing and all.


yeah the guy is more on steroids than mason ryan 

just look at him


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> yeah the guy is more on steroids than mason ryan
> 
> just look at him


Noone wouldever suspect a thing.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

Why even waste time speculating on this subject? You have no proof so it is a pointless excerise, just because someone has big muscles does not mean steroids were used, in some cases they may well have been but not in all so again I say this thread is pointless.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> Why even waste time speculating on this subject? You have no proof so it is a pointless excerise, just because someone has big muscles does not mean steroids were used, in some cases they may well have been but not in all so again I say this thread is pointless.


Trips is on roids.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> -slow clap- Sarcasm man ;P none of those guys would be juicers, especially punk.


Yes, clearly my tongue in cheek response went undetected.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> Trips is on roids.


I guess you are a HHH hater so then you must be right and ofcourse you will present your evidence?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I can't pretend to know that much about steroids in general, but to me it looks like Mason Ryan is on some sort of substance to aid muscle growth because the guy is fucking huge. It could be natural but I'm assuming it would take an excessive amount of time in the gym and being on a meticulous diet of some sort and on a WWE schedule I find it hard to believe he can do that to the best of his ability, then again what do I know?


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

CP Munk said:


> Trips is on roids.


No, you're thinking of LSD.

Thankyou, I'm here all week.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> I guess you are a HHH hater so then you must be right and ofcourse you will present your evidence?


Go's away from injury and comes back twice as big, Noone can gain that muscle in 8 months noone, Only a teen could.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> Go's away from injury and comes back twice as big, Noone can gain that muscle in 8 months noone, Only a teen could.


That is your theory not proof, you do realise that there are things you can use for muscle gain that are not steroids, like creatine and you can also work out regularly and gain muscle quicker than you obviously think.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

Cena
Zeke
Mason
Lashley
Batista


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Randy Orton was he's not now, you can tell


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

Everyone except Evan Bourne.

And Evan Bourne.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> That is your theory not proof, you do realise that there are things you can use for muscle gain that are not steroids, like creatine and you can also work out regularly and gain muscle quicker than you obviously think.


You can gain about 6 to 7 kilos of muscle each year if you were a serious gym rat after puberty, Steroid users can gain 10 to 20 kilos of muscle each year.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Hmm you can't ever be sure until someone gets suspended (unless it's painfully obvious like Batista)

But my best bets would be:

HHH 
Mason Ryan
Cena (very plausible) 
Big Zeke
Rock (2011) (really watching the videos from 2002 really makes me wonder)
Otunga (possible but who knows)

But again people who we would not even suspecting being on roids turned out to be on roids. In this industry it is very common. I mean I never suspected Kennedy to be on roids and yet it turned out that was the case. 

Besides did we not have some kind of Wellness policy clean up some time ago where lots of people where suspended at once? I might go check out that list again.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> Hmm you can't ever be sure until someone gets suspended (unless it's painfully obvious like Batista)
> 
> But my best bets would be:
> 
> ...


Nah rockys good, He's had alot of free time.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

ice_edge said:


> I mean I never suspected Kennedy to be on roids and yet it turned out that was the case.


Kennedy was on steroids?

Wait, WHAT?!


----------



## Imaginasian (Mar 15, 2011)

Mason Ryan
Batista (He's now off) have you seen how skinny/small/short he has become recently?
Ezekial Jackson
Otunga

Those are who i think are on juice


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Darren Young. Mason Ryan looks it as does Zeke but they've not been suspended so what do I know.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

2 things : i could bet when Triple HHH returned 2002 he looked.....jagged . Mason Ryan and John Cena both have probably used some......."vitamins" as well, but maybe im just crazy


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Alex said:


> Kennedy was on steroids?
> 
> Wait, WHAT?!


Welcome to the world of wrestling . Now let me introduce to you guys who have been suspended in the past:

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/193381-very-detailed-list-of-past-wwe-wellness-policy-violations

Have fun discovering roiders.

Here is another one:

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/more/08/30/wrestlers/

Well more of the same but with "That Asshole's" name in it if you catch my drift. 

That one is from sports illustrated it seems. Good info. 
Hah even our buddy edge took roids. I would have never tell that he's done that.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Abyss


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I knew Edge had a Wellness Policy Strike against him but that was because he was apparently taking HGH to help repair the damaged bone in his surgically repaired neck. It's quite shocking how many people actually used Steroids in some shape or form because a lot of the people who did aren't really carrying that much muscle on them.

Thanks for the links by the way.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> Nah rockys good, He's had alot of free time.


Would not be to sure about that. Besides he left WWE before the whole wellness policy shabang took place. I really wonder how it would have turned out if he stayed. 

Anyways looking at this:










And later this:










and this:










Makes me wonder.


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit were definitely on the gas. 

In the past pretty much every wrestler was juicing. Even guys you wouldn't expect. Nowadays, not so much. Cena, Ryan, Jackson etc most likely have great natural physiques and hit the gym hard.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

The answer to this _should_ be none, considering they are quite strict with the Wellness Policy. We've seen top guys get suspended over the last few years, despite them being involved in storylines.

Rock hasn't been under WWE contract and thus didn't get tested, so he could very well have used roids.



Alex said:


> Kennedy was on steroids?
> 
> Wait, WHAT?!


It was obvious too, he had acne on his back, and he had never been that ripped before. 

Eddie and Benoit were definitely on roids, but this was before the policy. Edge too, when he buffed up to look like a credible World Champ. Orton used roids in his early days, now he's much more lean and defined. Masters was on roids until the policy was implemented and he suddenly noticeably lost muscle. Same goes for HHH, who used to be incredibly ripped, and after the policy he started to grow a belly. 

Big Zeke was a bodyguard before wrestling I think, he's a natural. I 100% believe Cena is a natural, he did body building before this. His body doesn't show any signs either. 

Mason Ryan and Johnny Curtis wouldn't surprise me though.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Alex said:


> I knew Edge had a Wellness Policy Strike against him but that was because he was apparently taking HGH to help repair the damaged bone in his surgically repaired neck. It's quite shocking how many people actually used Steroids in some shape or form because a lot of the people who did aren't really carrying that much muscle on them.
> 
> Thanks for the links by the way.


Yeah wrestlers do that to heal quicker. But still a strike is a strike. Not that it should matter for Edge now that he was forced to retire. 

You find this shocking? Well consider this one just the beginning. Just imagine how much roiding was going on before 2006. Especially during 80's and 90's people where roiding all over the place. Hogan was in the lead to say the least brother. 

Yeah anytime man. Always good to inform fellow fans. 


Ziderm said:


> Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit were definitely on the gas.
> 
> In the past pretty much every wrestler was juicing. Even guys you wouldn't expect. Nowadays, not so much. Cena, Ryan, Jackson etc most likely have great natural physiques and hit the gym hard.


Oh yeah they where. Eddie was the reason why wellness policy was issued in the first place while Benoit was the reason why wrestling world is currently under steroid investigation by the government.

Thanks Eddie/Benoit. We could not have done(catched/catch roiders) it without you:side:.

As for Cena I would suspect he might really have a great physique as well as really going at it (gymming) pretty harshly. Not to mention he might be using legal substances like creatine or whatever might not be illegal on wellness banned list. 

As for the Ryan I'm just waiting for him to get suspended to say ..."told you so".


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> Would not be to sure about that. Besides he left WWE before the whole wellness policy shabang took place. I really wonder how it would have turned out if he stayed.
> 
> Anyways looking at this:
> 
> ...


I know but he's had 7 years to gain that muscle.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> I know but he's had 7 years to gain that muscle.


Just saying. He was and it seems never will be part of that policy so it will just be part of the speculation. 

But dunno with some even legal substances those muscles might be possible. I still doubt it he done it all by just gymming. 

Still The Rock had good physique to begin with (if saying he never took them from the start) so he falls under Cena category. 

It's plausible but you can't really tell that well. Not like with obvious like Batista that is. But Batista was really showing signs while neither Rock nor Cena really do.


----------



## bressie (Sep 23, 2011)

Please tell me there are people on here that know the difference between Steriods and HGH


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> Hmm you can't ever be sure until someone gets suspended (unless it's painfully obvious like Batista)
> 
> But my best bets would be:
> 
> ...


Otunga has looked like this for years, even when he was on I Love New York, if he's on roids he's been on them before he ever came to the WWE.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Punk, Ryan, a lot of them actually.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

zack ryder


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Hell JR prolly on roids too.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

ice_edge said:


> You find this shocking? Well consider this one just the beginning. Just imagine how much roiding was going on before 2006. Especially during 80's and 90's people where roiding all over the place. Hogan was in the lead to say the least brother.


I don't find the fact that wrestlers from the 80's and 90's were using steroids shocking because you could easily tell they were by just looking at them, it's just this recent generation from like 2006 onwards, wrestlers really didn't seem like they were using steroids. You compare some people on that list like Kennedy, Chavo, Helms to any wrestler who was pumping steroids into their veins in the 80's and you can easily tell the difference. Of course there is such thing as abusing steroids and I'm sure that those wrestlers years ago would of used them much more substantially than the current era, but still all the aforementioned names really didn't look they were using steroids and their physique looked achieveable by spending a little time at the gym without injecting themselves and that's why it suprised me so much.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

Zeppex said:


> Hell JR prolly on roids too.


This would be one of the funniest things to see, JR getting suspended for Steroid related offences. :lmao
But on a serious note, alot of stars look to big to have just built that muscle up gymming it, some form of substance must of been used, although not necessarily steroids.

But at the end of the day who knows whos taking what, till they either get suspended for it, or worse die from an overdose or some such circumstance.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Alex said:


> I don't find the fact that wrestlers from the 80's and 90's were using steroids shocking because you could easily tell they were by just looking at them, it's just this recent generation from like 2006 onwards, wrestlers really didn't seem like they were using steroids. You compare some people on that list like Kennedy, Chavo, Helms to any wrestler who was pumping steroids into their veins in the 80's and you can easily tell the difference. Of course there is such thing as abusing steroids and I'm sure that those years ago wrestler's would of used them much more substantially than the current era, but still all the aforementioned names really didn't look they were using steroids and their physique looked easily achievable by spending a little time at the gym without injecting themselves and that's why it surprised me so much.


Yeah but in today's world whenever it's wrestling or any other sport people want to get that extra spark to get them through the day. So even people who really might not look like they are on roids are really using them .

It's crazy world but I'm afraid world of sports just works that way. 

And yeah I know what you mean. Some of those names are real eyebrow raisers to say the least.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

All of them and I don't really give a shit.
They work way to much, going to the gym+ eating healthy on the road must be a bitch.
You gotta do what you gotta do to keep that buffnes


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> All of them and I don't really give a shit.
> They work way to much, going to the gym+ eating healthy on the road must be a bitch.
> You gotta do what you gotta do to keep that buffnes


You don't care now but there's been a lot of research done on how steroids can damage the human body and obviously fatalities that have happened because of frivelous steroid abuse. Not only self inflicted abuse but wrestlers who suffer from steroid rage when taking them are a risk to family and friends.


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

Chioda.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Mason Ryan. Without fucking question.

Also, I don't understand how there is any way Cena isn't on the juice. No. Way.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Big show .. because Big Macs can't give u that weight


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Alex said:


> You don't care now but there's been a lot of research done on how steroids can damage the human body and obviously fatalities that have happened because of frivelous steroid abuse. Not only self inflicted abuse but wrestlers who suffer from steroid rage when taking them are a risk to family and friends.


steroid rage? Son that was from being knocked on his head 6 billion times...


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

CP Munk said:


> steroid rage? Son that was from being knocked on his head 6 billion times...


Don't call me son. I wasn't referring to the fatalities being linked with the Steroid Rage, I meant these as two seperate incidents and I was comparing what effects steroids can have on the human body and mind if used excessively.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Abdullah the Butcher and Big Daddy V are on steriods.


----------



## Cross Rhodes (Oct 4, 2011)

McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> Why even waste time speculating on this subject? You have no proof











^ This pic is a proof. U mad bro?


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Alex said:


> Don't call me son. I wasn't referring to the fatalities being linked with the Steroid Rage, I meant these as two seperate incidents and I was comparing what effects steroids can have on the human body and mind if used excessively.


Roid rage is almost non exsistent, It's just a way for the papers and news corps to make money from crazy headlines like pro wrestler kills wife and child then takes his own life ROID RAGE!


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

You can kinda tell once they get a bit older ala trips and vince they start to get tits instead of pecs.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Cross Rhodes said:


> ^ This pic is a proof. U mad bro?


No, it really isn't. You can get like that naturally.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Roid rage didnt make Benoit snap. It was a neurological thing caused by years of concussions.


----------



## Chuck Spears (Dec 16, 2004)

TheMizIsAwesome said:


> What wrestler do u think is on steroids


I hate to play the devil's advicate, but shouldn't this be in the WWE general section. 

Back on subject though, HHH and Mason Ryan both look like they are on roids.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Jethro said:


> No, it really isn't. You can get like that naturally.


But on there schedule? Maybe because of his Determination in the gym but other then that it's pretty likely he is on or was on the juice, Maybe he's never been caught because he's the golden boy or because he truely is natural.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Roid rage didnt make Benoit snap. It was a neurological thing caused by years of concussions.


He had a very high level of testosterone in his blood so yes the roids/concussions = going mental


----------



## Kurt Angel4 (Jul 17, 2011)

William Regal


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> He had a very high level of testosterone in his blood so yes the roids/concussions = going mental


True, But Steroids doesent really equal Rage.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

CP Munk said:


> True, But Steroids doesent really equal Rage.


There's thousands of people on steroids that manage not to murder everyone they know


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Werb-Jericho said:


> There's thousands of people on steroids that manage not to murder everyone they know


More like millions ;P All of those top bodybuilders dont go nuts and kill someone, Arny didnt go nuts and kill someone.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

CP Munk said:


> More like millions ;P All of those top bodybuilders dont go nuts and kill someone, Arny didnt go nuts and kill someone.


Plus the women like his swollen testes, win-win on the steroids front there!:shocked:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> True, But Steroids doesent really equal Rage.


His brain damage played a part the roids didnt exactly help the situation with the huge amounts of testosterone


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

Not WWE (anymore) but Rob Terry must be on the gas.










Although he was pretty ripped aged 15. Some guys are naturally built and if you train hard and eat the right diet anything's possible. That's why I think Cena may be genuine.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

CP Munk said:


> Arny didnt go nuts and kill someone.


Pff. You clearly never watched Terminator.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Ziderm said:


> Not WWE (anymore) but Rob Terry must be on the gas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit, that's him at 15? What the _fuck._... He's just too big though, must be on the gas or used it in the past.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think more on on HGH than actual steroids. Not that I care either way. It's their body.*


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

vince how does 60 something looked like that so jacked


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> That would make him one hell of a hypocrite if it were true considering the Straight Edge thing and all.


come on dude...


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Roid rage didnt make Benoit snap. It was a neurological thing caused by years of concussions.


Thank you, I'm tired of people saying he snapped from roid rage.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I have no idea, just cuz some guy is muscular dont mean he on steroids. But unless you look like something like Mason Ryan... even Rob Terry even tho this isn't TNA


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> I guess you are a HHH hater so then you must be right and ofcourse you will present your evidence?


But i have read and heard numerous reports about Triple H's steroid use, he may not use them as often as some of the people
but he may have used them to get as big as he is now. 
Not everyone uses steroids all the time, some go for 3 month cycles once a year

there has been a lot of reports of triple h having lots of acne on his back, but i can't really say i have seen this.

i am not that observant so maybe that's why i have not noticed, but i have read many times over the years about triple h's excessive acne on his back)


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Vince. He's juicing now to get ready for his WM28 match with HHH. Considering his age, he's going to need more bull-shark testosterone than blood in his system.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Almost all the active roster is juicing, thats a fact. If you don't think so, you know jack shit about bodybuilding and what it takes to maintain that kind of physique year-round. The average male wrestler today is sitting at 10% or less body fat % with a substantial muscle mass for their frame. You have to realize how difficult that is to maintain with the life they have to live. 

If the WWE wrestlers didnt have to travel on the road 300 days a year eating questionable diets, getting irregular sleep, get inconsistant exercise, and taking hard bumps and injuries year-round, they MIGHT be able to maintain those physiques naturally. They don't have that luxury, the only way a lot of the guys are keeping a low body fat % with a lot of muscle is by juicing. Others like Rey, Cena, etc. are taking steroids particularly to heal injuries faster. 

Bottom line: ROFLMAO at anyone who doesn't believe most wrestlers take steroids..next thing you'll tell me is the pro bodybuilders at Mr. Olympia are clean and natural, they just worked really hard to get what they got?? LMAO. Wrestling is their livelihood, steroids heal injuries faster thus allow them to wrestle longer and make more money, you honestly think they wouldn't take that advantage due to some moral quandry? L O F*CKING L @ naive marks who think their favorite wrestler would never do that.


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> Almost all the active roster is juicing, thats a fact. If you don't think so, you know jack shit about bodybuilding and what it takes to maintain that kind of physique year-round. The average male wrestler today is sitting at 10% or less body fat % with a substantial muscle mass for their frame. You have to realize how difficult that is to maintain with the life they have to live.
> 
> If the WWE wrestlers didnt have to travel on the road 300 days a year eating questionable diets, getting irregular sleep, get inconsistant exercise, and taking hard bumps and injuries year-round, they MIGHT be able to maintain those physiques naturally. They don't have that luxury, the only way a lot of the guys are keeping a low body fat % with a lot of muscle is by juicing. Others like Rey, Cena, etc. are taking steroids particularly to heal injuries faster.
> 
> Bottom line: ROFLMAO at anyone who doesn't believe most wrestlers take steroids..next thing you'll tell me is the pro bodybuilders at Mr. Olympia are clean and natural, they just worked really hard to get what they got?? LMAO. Wrestling is their livelihood, steroids heal injuries faster thus allow them to wrestle longer and make more money, you honestly think they wouldn't take that advantage due to some moral quandry? L O F*CKING L @ naive marks who think their favorite wrestler would never do that.


Not a moral quandary. The WWE Wellness Policy. If they get caught gassing they are suspended or worse.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ziderm said:


> Not a moral quandary. The WWE Wellness Policy. If they get caught gassing they are suspended or worse.


Not quite. Isn't it only for banned substance or excessive use of a (just about) accepted substance?


----------



## TheMizIsAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

I dont think the rock isnt on roids because he had 7 years to do gym and get big


----------



## jomofollower (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

It would be easier to ask which ones aren't on roids.


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

Annihilus said:


> *insert bs here*


>>questionable diets
>>irregular sleep
>>inconsistant exercise

Do elaborate on those, I'm finding your argument very credible.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

ice_edge said:


> Would not be to sure about that. Besides he left WWE before the whole wellness policy shabang took place. I really wonder how it would have turned out if he stayed.
> 
> Anyways looking at this:
> 
> ...


rock works out 5 days a week for an hour 1/2. he did slim down a bit before because of the movies he was doing, hes came back to wrestling now also so he wants to be bigger for that. its not simply a matter of 'started taking roids and got bigger'
rock also always stayed in great shape through the time. infact he was actually a little bit chubby before, when he was wrestling.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Why was this thread made? Are we just making assumptions on who we thing is taking steroids, because of their size? Well, it's obvious Mason Ryan and Big old Zeke, so what was the point making this thread?


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

rob terry looked better at age 15 than now..

the ones that can be proven for sure are eddie and benoit, eddie had an enlarged heart which he died from and benoit had something ridiculous like 10 times the normal amount of testosterone in his body when he died, he also never cycled off the roids. pretty fucked up.

i think vince should be making a legit effort to not always push the big guys he loves so much. obviously he is pushing a different kinds of guys but its a fact that guys get an instant push if they are tall and muscley. talent isnt related. 
we all know it makes no difference to us as fans, its about the skills and characters. not how tall and buff they are. but vince just cant let this ideal and gay fetish go. vince needs to get his head out of his 60 yr old body builded ass and get with the modern age. if such importance wasnt placed on that, guys like eddie wouldnt need to use them, and might not be dead right now. i know they also use them to speed up injury recovery time but when they are as noticebly buff as they were its pretty obvious they are using them for that aswell, probably the main reason. 

wellness policy is only half of solving this problem.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

wasn't vince on roids for a while?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

hookupskid85 said:


> It would be easier to ask which ones aren't on roids.


I like how people act like they are all on steroids even though most guys aren't nearly as ripped and toned as the guys back in the day. Their bodies look achievable through a disciplined diet and working out, e.g Dolph Ziggler. Also, there's a *WELLNESS POLICY *, or are we now acting like they ignore steroids even though many guys have been caught over the years, recent example Sin Cara


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

Jethro said:


> I like how people act like they are all on steroids even though most guys aren't nearly as ripped and toned as the guys back in the day. Their bodies look achievable through a disciplined diet and working out, e.g Dolph Ziggler. Also, there's a *WELLNESS POLICY *, or are we now acting like they ignore steroids even though many guys have been caught over the years, recent example Sin Cara


but they dont have discipled diet or can work out properly since they are on road almost all the time. 

and how can you still believe in welness policy like a clueless child after seeing mason ryan? or batista and cena who have never been caught? btw you can get your doctor to prescribe roids for you, maybe thats how they dont get caught if the welness policy is truly legit.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Might me mistakened, but didn't the rock say in a book that he did take steroids/


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

Cycloneon said:


> Might me mistakened, but didn't the rock say in a book that he did take steroids/


lol rock is so obviously on steroids, especially after going to hollywood


----------



## dante1st (Jan 28, 2008)

Annihilus said:


> Almost all the active roster is juicing, thats a fact. If you don't think so, you know jack shit about bodybuilding and what it takes to maintain that kind of physique year-round. The average male wrestler today is sitting at 10% or less body fat % with a substantial muscle mass for their frame. You have to realize how difficult that is to maintain with the life they have to live.
> 
> If the WWE wrestlers didnt have to travel on the road 300 days a year eating questionable diets, getting irregular sleep, get inconsistant exercise, and taking hard bumps and injuries year-round, they MIGHT be able to maintain those physiques naturally. They don't have that luxury, the only way a lot of the guys are keeping a low body fat % with a lot of muscle is by juicing. Others like Rey, Cena, etc. are taking steroids particularly to heal injuries faster.
> 
> Bottom line: ROFLMAO at anyone who doesn't believe most wrestlers take steroids..next thing you'll tell me is the pro bodybuilders at Mr. Olympia are clean and natural, they just worked really hard to get what they got?? LMAO. Wrestling is their livelihood, steroids heal injuries faster thus allow them to wrestle longer and make more money, you honestly think they wouldn't take that advantage due to some moral quandry? L O F*CKING L @ naive marks who think their favorite wrestler would never do that.



I appreciate this perspective but why are you coming at this in such a HATEFUL, vitriolic way? Just state the facts and stop getting emotional about it.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

nobody is more guilty than *JOHN CENA!*


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

dante1st said:


> I appreciate this perspective but why are you coming at this in such a HATEFUL, vitriolic way? Just state the facts and stop getting emotional about it.


Best way to argue a point that is either not based in fact or wrong (or both) is to do so in an emotionally-fueled, condescending manner hoping to give the illusion of superiority on the topic.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Ziderm said:


> Not a moral quandary. The WWE Wellness Policy. If they get caught gassing they are suspended or worse.


The wellness policy is not legit, random or fair, it's a tool WWE uses to punish people for non-drug related offenses in the company like rubbing someone the wrong way, backstage transgressions, etc. They don't test people randomly and suspend them on principle.. they coincidentally test someone and make the records public when they want to punish them for something else, like Sin Cara, Andy Leavine & Darren Young most recently.

If it were a independent 3rd party doing the testing like for the olympics, then virtually everyone on the roster would be suspended including their poster boy Cena. WWE knows this which is why they control the testing and whether or not the results go public.. they can't allow someone like Cena to get suspended when he's the #1 merchandise seller and face of the company, hence they will never test him let alone suspend him or make the results public. That right there is why the wellness policy is meaningless.


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

rawesjericho said:


> but they dont have discipled diet or can work out properly since they are on road almost all the time.


I asked Annihilus to explain this trail of thought and he/she's yet to reply so perhaps you can. Just because you're not at home it doesn't mean you cannot pack food required for yourself. They have dietitians and health experts with the company for a reason. Not to mention many people overplay the roadtrip aspect of the journey. A lot of them don't drive, and those that do share the trips. It's not like every waking second outside of the ring is spent on the road. Cena's Youtube channel shows him doing routines that most people cannot do. It's obvious that he gets a lot of gym time in, and as such (not to mention luckily having genetic advantage), his physique is quite attainable.

You need to realise wrestlers have been (for the most part) sportsmen for most of their lives and have been open to a lifestyle (both health and exercise wise) that the average person doesn't follow.

Y'know, I never understood the need to hate or accuse a wrestler or anyone physically gifted of steroid abuse. It does nothing but seem like people think that because they do not possess such a defined, muscular and "godlike" body that someone else cannot either. It's kind of sad.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

EASILY JOHN CENA


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

I guess it's true. People who have little or no knowledge about the topic at hand tend to argue and complain the most about it, acting as if they knew the topic as well as they do the back of their hands. People that actually study the field or are experts barely say anything at all.


----------



## yyc (Aug 25, 2011)

cena wars on steroids early his carrer in wrestling started not now, now i think is clean


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Annihilus said:


> The wellness policy is not legit, random or fair, it's a tool WWE uses to punish people for non-drug related offenses in the company like rubbing someone the wrong way, backstage transgressions, etc. They don't test people randomly and suspend them on principle.. they coincidentally test someone and make the records public when they want to punish them for something else, like Sin Cara, Andy Leavine & Darren Young most recently.
> 
> If it were a independent 3rd party doing the testing like for the olympics, then virtually everyone on the roster would be suspended including their poster boy Cena. WWE knows this which is why they control the testing and whether or not the results go public.. they can't allow someone like Cena to get suspended when he's the #1 merchandise seller and face of the company, hence they will never test him let alone suspend him or make the results public. That right there is why the wellness policy is meaningless.


Wait, so why did Cara, Andy and Young have to be punished? Not to mention Young came out on Twitter and apologized for his abuse. There are numerous reports about Cara supposedly misunderstanding the word steroids or whatever the fuck. 

Let's see; Cara was getting a heavy push and got over very well, his merch was selling like a bitch etc, and then they suspend him? Makes no sense, it halted his momentum, and Vince loves one thing the most and that's money. Andy just won TE, he was being hyped on RAW, and then they suspend him to punish him? Once again makes no sense. Lastly, Young was doing just fine on NXT, why did he get punished huh? I can go back and give more examples, like Regal being suspended after _just winning KOTR_ and getting pushed to the main event. Jeff Hardy during a push to the top. Come on bro...



Cycloneon said:


> Might me mistakened, but didn't the rock say in a book that he did take steroids/


Before the wellness policy. Rock wasn't even around anymore when it went into practice.


----------



## WrestlingFoLife (Jul 9, 2010)

bressie said:


> Please tell me there are people on here that know the difference between Steriods and HGH


Yes, but they are few and far between considering some of the idiotic comments I've seen in the thread.


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

all superstars have used roids at some point or another, even ur precious cocksucker cena uses roids, im a fan of kane and dont like it but even kane was on roids, yes he got injured and lost muscle mass, but he was on roids 2, taker, hhh, all of em were, and it was proven by admittion that rock and stone cold used roids, fuck even vince uses em, who cares, its a personal choice, u know the risk and ur prepared then wtf is it any1's business.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Steroids? Unlikely.

HGH/Creatine/Random other shit? Likely.

Honestly, a lot of the guys physiques are very attainable, look at UFC and you'll some shredded motherfuckers who are assuredly not taking anything. Yes, there are guys who were obviously on something, John Morrison, Edge and Randy Orton have gotten noticeably slimmer and less poofy. But just because they're big doesn't mean they're on something. Hell, wasn't Tajiri busted for roids?

So yeah, are some abusing, probably, but I doubt many are taking steroids when there are some many different (and less dangerous) varieties of PEDs out there.


----------

